# Outer Ankle Pain



## grimsontyde (Oct 13, 2011)

if its at bone or joints, you might have something going on in there.. if its muscle related try stretching more


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I notice the outer ankle of my front foot gets sore after riding on black runs simply because I put too much weight on my back foot and bending the front foot in a weird way. Once I move my weight, everything is fine.


----------



## JNeim (Dec 16, 2013)

Yea it's honestly really weird. I've searched a good bit to see if people are running into this problem. But its always like arch pain, or like outside of their foot or toes. My inserts were definitely putting a lot of pressure on the back of the bone where it is hurting so I did heat mold them the other night and where my lateral is, the foam is def pushed out a lot compared to where it was. Like going from no indent to completely formed out to it.

Hoping to get up to the slopes at least one more time this year, to see if it helps.


----------

